# Sikes - White Trout Madness



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Beautiful day on the Beach Friday, but no fish. What a difference a day makes!_

_Out at daybreak Saturday with my brother Mike from the MS Coast and Alan. Fish-on as soon as our bait (fresh dead shrimp) hit the water. David joined us later and caught some Trout, too. The bite was hot early and died off gradually Throughout the morning. We left at noon with 28 White Trout and two fat Whiting. I think Mike will come back! __Here's Mike with the catch..._










That's my birthday present on the left, 10 ft. Penn Power Stick/Conquer 7000 combo with 300 yards of braid. Super sensitive, great for these smaller fish. Can't wait to hook up aPompano. Mike was catching 2 to my 1 on his Penn 10/Ugly stick combination. We'll put some braid on for net time.

Plenty of bait fish, small WhiteTrout, Pin Fish and Croakers, but nothing biting them.

Thank you Lord for the fish!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

GREAT CATCH!!!! Did you find that the smaller the trout the harderthey hit? I had some 6in trout that were hitting hard and fighting harder than the 12in trout.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice catch. They where out there on the new pier sunday. Walked away pretty happy myself. Best fishing there since they opened.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice, both on the catch and the rod. I got a 9' one.....


----------

